# Venison tri-tip roast



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I did my two tri-tips yesterday, with mushrooms and mashed taters. This deer was small, so I cooked both roasts. Mrs Sj1 has always insisted that she wouldn't like venison, so I made her an offer she couldn't refuse (She's Italian):

Diced garlic, sea salt, and cracked black pepper pressed into the roast.
Clarified butter in the pan, heated to a medium temperature.

I seared the roasts in a saute pan, and when they were nice and crispy on the outside, I removed the roasts, and hit it with the mushrooms. 

When the shrooms were half cooked, I deglazed with water, (I knew the meat would flavor it during cooking).

Then, it all went into the oven at 425. Pulled out after about 15 minutes. It was a bit overdone for my taste.

I thickened the gravy with flour, using the pan drippings and clarified butter as a roux. The potatoes were flawless. 

Mama likes venison now.

Sorry, it didn't last long enough for pictures.
Sj1


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

man that sounds very good! too bad no pics


----------

